# Lab power supply



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice How to. A must for all you DC current prop builders out there.

http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Computer-ATX-Power-Supply-to-a-Lab-Power-Supply


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome. I may very well need something like this for this year.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good link Krough.


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

You guys might like this, just found it on eBay

A single assembly with 12 Stepper Motors, Gears, Pullys, Belts and Linear Slides
Item number: 300009581390	
http://cgi.ebay.com/12-Stepper-Moto...0QQihZ020QQcategoryZ78196QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

cool, I wonder what it is. my first thought was a mechanical lock, but the rods appear to have wire leads. maybe temperature probes of some sort. who knows?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder if there is way of really finding out what it's for...hey! a new Fun and Games thread! "Guess the Mech"..hehe


----------

